# mixed breed good for milking?



## jwchicklady (Nov 13, 2009)

So, I would like to get a couple of goats for milking.  I have had some goats in the past as companions to my horse, so I know how to care for goats and I have read a lot about dairy goats.  My question right now is how do mixed breed goats do as milkers?  There are 2 young does for sale that look part Alpine/ maybe part nubian--they are only 50.00 and I was wondering if it is worth it to breed these goats and milk them?  Or should I wait and purchase pure breed dairy goats, which will be more expensive, but will be more reliable milkers?  Any advice from experienced dairy people is most welcome.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't call myself an experienced dairy person, having milked only one season.  I am milking an Alpine cross, and will be breeding her to a LaMancha.  This past season, with me learning to milk by myself and making mistakes, she peaked at a gallon a day, and stayed pretty steady at three quarts for most of her lactation.  She is now into her ninth month, and down to about 2.5 quarts.  That is plenty for me.  

I will also breed a large pygmy-x and a Nubian/Boer/Alpine doe to the LaMancha.  I have most of the breeds covered, it seems!  

Many people agree that hybrids are hardier, so go for it.  You might consider getting an experienced doe first if you have never milked, though.  It can be quite challenging if there is no one around to help you who has a lot of experience.  I am so glad I didn't start with an first freshener.  But if you have someone who can help, or if you know someone who will let you come milk their goat a few times until you can get everything done quickly and confidently, you should do fine.  Just be sure to train them to lead well and have dinner on the milking stand, trim their feet, and handle their udders LONG before they need to be milked for the first time.

OK, I warmed it up.  Now someone with lots of experience will jump right in.....


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Nov 13, 2009)

Any one who knows me...knows I LOVE my expensive registered goats. HA! However, you buy a goat according to what you want to do with it. With any goat, purebred or grade, if you want a milker you have to go for the milker bloodlines/genetics. Or at least see her dams udder. I have two mixes that will hold their own against any of my expensive reg goats because they were mixed from strong milkers.

My favorite saying is "YOU CAN"T MILK THEIR PEDIGREE!!!"

BTW: Alpine/Nubian is a very good cross!!!! I have one of those. 

Here is a pic of my boer/nigi cross. She has 4 teets and they all produce milk.


----------



## jwchicklady (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## houndit (Nov 15, 2009)

I had a La Mancha Nubian and Alpine cross.  Everyone that saw her said she had a beautiful udder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeholder (Nov 21, 2009)

What breed they are isn't nearly as important as what quality they are -- and you can't tell that by the registration papers even with registered purebreds.  As has already been said, you need to look at the goats, and at their mothers/sister/aunts/cousins (HMS Pinnafore, anyone, LOL!).  If you don't know what you are looking for, take someone experienced with you.  Sometimes good goats go cheap, sometimes bad ones cost a lot, so you can't tell by price, either.  You are looking for good health, good conformation and udder, and good milking ability, pretty much in that order.

Kathleen


----------

